# Surrey, England Support Group.



## CatherineH (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've been signed up to this forum for a while but haven't been much of a poster as of late. I just wanted to let anyone who lives in the Surrey area (or those willing to travel) that there is a new support group that was started by a lovely lady called Kate. So far we have had one meeting and will be holding meetings on the first monday of every month. If anyone is interested in attending then post on this forum and I will get more information for you.

Catherine


----------



## Tricis56 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi. I am interested in meeting. I am living in london and am willing to travel depending on when the meetings are.
Trish


----------

